# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Doc Snuffy Myers' neues Buch

## Holger

Hallo,

wir mussten den o. a. Beitrag aus dem Kanal "Androgenentzugstherapien" leider entfernen, da die Redaktion des Urherbers der Veröffentlichung der deutschen Übersetzung in unserem Forum widersprochen hat.

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------

